# West Fargo Taxidermist !!?



## XPS (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone done business with Thompson Taxidermy lately? He has had a deer of mine for 11 months. I thought I would give him a call and see how it was going. When calling his number listed for his business, it says the number has been disconnected (for at least 3 weeks already). When calling and leaving a message on his cell, he doesn't return the phone call. Does anyone know if he is still in business? I imagine there are some other people in the same boat as I am.

Thanks.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Never heard of him. How long has he been in business?


----------



## XPS (Aug 20, 2009)

Going on at least 6 years. I had a buddy get a muley done - turned out real nice. If I recall correctly that was around 2004. Others I have talked to have always had good response from him up until this summer. There are others in the same situation I am.


----------

